

Salesforce starts to charge by the login - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=7617

======
jgrahamc
It's not clear that this is a nasty trend. The article mentions that this is
for infrequently used applications. So they are basically doing a pay-per-use
scheme. Seems reasonable to me for something I don't use a lot. Would, in
fact, be preferable to a subscription model if I don't think I need frequent
access to that functionality.

~~~
edw519
I hope you're right.

When software vendors charge by the seat, sometimes customers buy less than
they need (Just use Fred's ID).

If this idea takes hold, maybe customers will DO less to save money. (Get all
your work done in one session every Tuesday). What if you forget to do
something? What if something comes up?

I just hate the idea of anything that disincentivizes people to use their
software.

------
r7000
I belong to an car sharing company and they have 3 options:

1) Pay a relatively large monthly fee and a low per use fee. 2) Pay a moderate
monthly fee and a moderate per use fee. 3) Pay no monthly fee and the highest
rate per use.

If you use the service rarely you can pay nothing most months. If you use the
service regularly it is best to pay a higher monthly rate. You can switch
between plans at any time. I think a little flexibility helps customers
control their costs.

